# Lamb shoulder



## natej (Aug 20, 2017)

We love us some lamb! In terms of pulled meat its my favourite.. i absolutely love the buttery gaminess of lamb

Grabbed a 5lb shoulder for $4/lb and put some tassy oak smoke onto her

Didnt feel like firing up the big drum so just decided to go indirect setup with briqs on the kettle bbq

Unwrapped the whole cook.. sittin about 173













20170820_121144.jpg



__ natej
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## natej (Aug 20, 2017)

Finished pics













20170820_183607.jpg



__ natej
__ Aug 20, 2017


















20170820_184122.jpg



__ natej
__ Aug 20, 2017


















20170820_184337.jpg



__ natej
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2017)

Great job on the lamb!

It looks delicious!

Point for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice smoke ......and nice gyro sammie ...


----------



## biaviian (Aug 20, 2017)

I recently did a pulled lamb shoulder.  I loved it!  I have another sitting in the freezer that I hope to pull in a week or two.  That looks amazing!


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks good, Our family are also fans of lamb. Have not yet done one but that is making me think of it. Point....


----------



## smokeychicago (Aug 20, 2017)

Solid.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2017)

Very nice, looks delicious!
Congrats on making the Carousel, nice pics.
:points:

I love the lamb too, but don't get it often enough due to picky family.


----------



## pabeef (Aug 20, 2017)

Great looking lamb,more people should give it a try. And you provided a great example of how  to cook lamb. We raise sheep and I have 6 ready to go for processing now  and several more over the next few months. 
Again great job. 

PABEEF


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 20, 2017)

NJ, Awesome looking lamb sir ! point


----------



## natej (Aug 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the lamb!
> 
> It looks delicious!
> 
> ...



Thankyou good sir! 



griz400 said:


> Nice smoke ......and nice gyro sammie ...:Looks-Great: :points:



Cheers mate! The mrs whips up some beautiful tzaziki and pickled spanish onions. They were beautiful



Biaviian said:


> I recently did a pulled lamb shoulder.  I loved it!  I have another sitting in the freezer that I hope to pull in a week or two.  That looks amazing!



Shoulder is my favourite cut of the lamb, look forward to seeing yours! :drool



AB Canuck said:


> Looks good, Our family are also fans of lamb. Have not yet done one but that is making me think of it. Point....



You should definitely give it a go! Thanks for the point!



SmokeyChicago said:


> Solid.



Cheers mate Thumbs Up



ChileRelleno said:


> Very nice, looks delicious!
> Congrats on making the Carousel, nice pics.
> :points:
> 
> I love the lamb too, but don't get it often enough due to picky family.



Thanks for point sir if you ever smoke some perhaps curiosity will entice!



PABEEF said:


> Great looking lamb,more people should give it a try. And you provided a great example of how  to cook lamb. We raise sheep and I have 6 ready to go for processing now  and several more over the next few months.
> Again great job.
> 
> PABEEF



Thankyou my friend! Wow thats awesome! Lamb is such a beautiful meat.. in Australia its just as common as beef or pork, its a staple of our diet and every single butcher & supermarket stock it.. lots of the time its actually cheaper than beef. I cant wait to see some of the lamb cooks you do!



CrazyMoon said:


> NJ, Awesome looking lamb sir ! point



Thanks mate!


----------



## natej (Aug 20, 2017)

A little more info.. i rubbed with EVOO and just some mixed herbs like thyme and oregano and some SPOG 

smoked unwrapped till 199 it was probing soft so let it rest in foil for an hour

I never make a finishing sauce for lamb as the fat has so much flavor and it keeps the meat incredibly juicy by itself, its different to beef and pork fat


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks great! I have never done one but have thought about it. Might have to try it after seeing that beaut!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2017)

I keep coming back to this thread and drooling.
Been too long since I had lamb so I'm gonna follow your lead.
My local Costco sells nice cuts of Lamb, next weekend I'm buying me a shoulder.


----------



## jaymer (Aug 21, 2017)

LambPita_4pic.png



__ jaymer
__ Aug 21, 2017


















lamb3.png



__ jaymer
__ Aug 21, 2017


















DSC_4522.JPG



__ jaymer
__ Aug 21, 2017


















DSC_4509.JPG



__ jaymer
__ Aug 21, 2017


















DSC_4515.JPG



__ jaymer
__ Aug 21, 2017


















lamb1.jpg



__ jaymer
__ Aug 21, 2017


----------



## firewater joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Who knew !   Looks great !  Another item on my 'Want to" list !  Thumbs Up


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

Point for the last series of pics, drool worthy.


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 27, 2017)

Just...wow. This is one of my next smokes.


----------



## knute rockne (Aug 28, 2017)

This looks awesome and I'm definitely going to do one. Looks pretty much the same process as a pork butt. I noticed you said you didn't wrap. I usually wrap pork butts at 165 IT then go until 200 IT. Is there a reason not to wrap? Would it matter if I did wrap at 165 IT? Just curious your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## natej (Aug 28, 2017)

Knute Rockne said:


> This looks awesome and I'm definitely going to do one. Looks pretty much the same process as a pork butt. I noticed you said you didn't wrap. I usually wrap pork butts at 165 IT then go until 200 IT. Is there a reason not to wrap? Would it matter if I did wrap at 165 IT? Just curious your thoughts. Thank you.



No reason not to wrap at all.. i usually do wrap lamb shoulder but this time was just more testing unwrapped.. cook it exactly the same as a pork butt and you cant go wrong Thumbs Up


----------



## knute rockne (Aug 29, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## lantzy75 (Sep 10, 2017)

Pulled lamb is now something that I need to try!


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a lamb shoulder in the freezer and was planning on doing that sometime here soon. Is the pulled lamb the preferred method for making it or are there other methods?  I'm a total noob when it comes to lamb but I'm excited to try it.


----------



## natej (Sep 14, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> I have a lamb shoulder in the freezer and was planning on doing that sometime here soon. Is the pulled lamb the preferred method for making it or are there other methods?  I'm a total noob when it comes to lamb but I'm excited to try it.



Pulled is my preference.. lamb shoulder is similar to a pork butt in that it contains alot of connective tissue that needs to be broken down for it to be not chewy or tough, you could braise it and make a lovely stew or pulled lamb pie


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 15, 2017)

natej said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lamb shoulder in the freezer and was planning on doing that sometime here soon. Is the pulled lamb the preferred method for making it or are there other methods?  I'm a total noob when it comes to lamb but I'm excited to try it.
> ...


Thanks for the info, hopefully mine goes just fine on Sunday.


----------



## natej (Sep 15, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> Thanks for the info, hopefully mine goes just fine on Sunday.



Itll be great im sure Thumbs Up basically just pull it off to rest when a probe slides in smooth as butter and you will be golden!


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 20, 2017)

natej said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info, hopefully mine goes just fine on Sunday.
> ...


So I gave it a shot Sunday and did not get it to the temp I wanted and did not get it to the desired tenderness. It did not turn out well.  No biggie though, they can't all be winners.


----------



## natej (Sep 20, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> So I gave it a shot Sunday and did not get it to the temp I wanted and did not get it to the desired tenderness. It did not turn out well.  No biggie though, they can't all be winners.



Sorry to hear that mate.. what internal temp did you take it too?


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 21, 2017)

natej said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > So I gave it a shot Sunday and did not get it to the temp I wanted and did not get it to the desired tenderness. It did not turn out well.  No biggie though, they can't all be winners.
> ...


It happens, I pulled it when it was at 190.  It had been on since 11:30 a.m. and I pulled it around 8:30 p.m.  We were getting too hungry.  It still made good gyros but overall I was not satisfied with the finished product.


----------



## natej (Sep 21, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> It happens, I pulled it when it was at 190.  It had been on since 11:30 a.m. and I pulled it around 8:30 p.m.  We were getting too hungry.  It still made good gyros but overall I was not satisfied with the finished product.



Im glad it didnt end up in the trash Thumbs Up yeah they really need to go to ballpark 205ish.. theres always next time mate


----------

